# Lowering Rotary Mower Cut



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

Has anyone ever tried this?? Feels like it could be hazardous :lol:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zTenqSCiKPo&t=64s


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I haven't done it with a Honda but did it to my Yard Machine using an additional steel nut in the mounting bracket and it is hazardous to say the least.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would highly advise against doing such a thing.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Find some Aussie made wheels off a used Victa and Masport NZ made (sold in USA and Canada through dealers).

Honda from Japan, Masport NZ, Victa Aus made mowers are in high demand because Honda, Toro and a few other companies have sourced parts from the US and the lowest height of cut is not low enough and changed the deck design to mulch orientated. People are not buying the new models. Like UK we need cutting decks for our grass.

Ive seen people take the wheels off and mill them smaller


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I haven't tried that but what I typically do is adjust each wheel height below the last notch, which allows me to get pretty low. The problem of course is that unless you're on a lawn with the flatness of an ice skating rink, the scalping starts to become too much with a rotary mower.


----------



## klsmith259 (Oct 6, 2020)

I can see the benefit for scalping at a lower height than what most rotary mowers cut. If you are adding washers to lower the height I would buy longer bolts to make sure that the blades are secure. Other than that I don't see any issues except it will be rough on the mower if your lawn is not level.


----------



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

I did this exact thing with the Honda mower when I scalped


----------



## cka353s (Feb 11, 2019)

I found myself asking this question at the start of the season and took the chance. I added two washers to my HRX for the initial scalp and actually used them to help make incremental adjustments throughout the season. Between this and the mid season scalp I was able to finish the year with my lowest cutting height yet.

I routinely checked to make sure the bolts were tight and that the blade remained hidden in the deck. For me it was a success, however, it may not be the best solution for everyone.


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

I saw that video when I was looking for ways to style my mullet.

On a serious note, while trying to figure out how to get a victa in the states I looked around at all the mowers my HD has/had. I found that the toro smart stow recycler I could dump in on the ground like a 90's Honda Civic while I was in the store so I bought one.

I can adjust the front wheels "up" to lower the front so it's on the ground and then because of the smart stow there's little black blocks in the rear that are supposed to "prevent" you from going lower. I took the blocks off adjusted the wheels behind the blocks and then put the blocks back.

The whole chassis deck is flat on the concrete so I'm hoping this thing is a scalp machine come march.

My recycler pretty much looks like this now


----------

